# Trinity Amps Tweed Deluxe Build



## jjjimi84 (Mar 11, 2021)

Here is my fifth amp build and my first ever attempt at really documenting something like this. It took me about 3 times as long to edit the videos then to actually build the amp. I have been looking at Trinity Amps for a VERY long time and last year I built the 18 Watt sIII and really feel in love with it. Last year I hit a major milestone in my personal life and decided to reward myself with this kit, to make things even more challenging I decided I wanted to film a series about it since I love watching videos on amp builds. This whole process started around November 30th when I bought the kit, I received it in January and built modded and finished the final recordings today. This has been a labor of love and I am hoping it gets some pedal builders into amp building.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 11, 2021)

Here is the thumbnail shot




Wired up power transformer side




Wired up output transformer side




The whole enchilada




The working amp for the final recorded clips in the Mods video




How I recorded this bastard.


----------



## dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm suddenly reminded what jealousy feels like.

A mouthwatering build indeed.


----------



## peccary (Mar 11, 2021)

Dude, that is fantastic work. You got me pumped about building an amp one day with your link to Trinity in the other thread about amp building. I am determined now that I will at some point in the next couple of years build their B 15 kit.

I look forward to watching your video series when I get some time.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 11, 2021)

peccary said:


> Dude, that is fantastic work. You got me pumped about building an amp one day with your link to Trinity in the other thread about amp building. I am determined now that I will at some point in the next couple of years build their B 15 kit.
> 
> I look forward to watching your video series when I get some time.


Thank You! I am blown away by the amp kits they offer, I am debating my next one. The B-15 will someday be built but for right now I am leaning to the Triwatt. I should state I am no way affiliated with them, I just think they kick ass. Same goes for PedalPCB.com, I make videos for the stuff I love and hope other people get into this stuff too. 

Side note; my son does think I work for PedalPCB because a lot of my videos are of with Roberts boards.


----------



## cooder (Mar 11, 2021)

Super tidy rippa of an amp, thanks for the great documentation, I'll get some popcorn and binge youtube on that...


----------



## Dan0h (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## TheSin (Mar 11, 2021)

Excellent work!


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2021)

Will have to set some time aside to take this all in!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 11, 2021)

This is definitely a longterm goal of mine! Congrats man. Great work.


----------



## Funnel (Mar 11, 2021)

That looks great! I’ve been eyeing trinity amps for a while now. I don’t know which one I’d choose. I love the idea of building an amp, but haven’t gotten up the courage or finances  to pull the trigger


----------



## fig (Mar 12, 2021)

fantastic @jjjimi84 !

How are you liking that Eminence? I have (had) a Red, White, and Blues in the Blues Jr. It had a crispy edge to it, but held the bottom pretty tightly.

For the "Marshall" I am going with a Jensen Special (mainly because I already had one). 
The head and speaker cabs are custom made by TRM. I am DIYing the finish and grillcloth, etc.

Again, beautiful work my friend!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 12, 2021)

I really appreciate all of the kind words and a heart felt thank you to anyone who takes the time to watch these videos. I understand how busy everyone is and how choatic life is, so it means a lot to mean when people watch videos of this idiot rambling on about pedals or amps. 



srf86 said:


> That looks great! I’ve been eyeing trinity amps for a while now. I don’t know which one I’d choose. I love the idea of building an amp, but haven’t gotten up the courage or finances  to pull the trigger


I looked at this company for years and lurked on the forum and was originally going to get the Lightning (TC15) and ended up getting the 18 watt sIII and the tweed. I have a feeling the TC15 and the Triwatt and ODS will find there way here, time to start selling some pedals!


fig said:


> fantastic @jjjimi84 !
> 
> How are you liking that Eminence? I have (had) a Red, White, and Blues in the Blues Jr. It had a crispy edge to it, but held the bottom pretty tightly.
> 
> ...



I love that speaker, I bought it for my Allen Accomplice and it sounded great in there and now it will stay in the tweed until it dies. PLease show us the progress of the finish and grill cloth because that is on my to do list, head cabs.


----------



## Ralfg (Mar 12, 2021)

Congrats on the amp, looks great, and on the personal milestone, always a good reason to buy an amp kit. I don’t post much here or on any forum lately, but I had to agree that Trinity Amps are awesome kits and awesome amps.

I’ve built the Triwatt and the OSD. I like the OSD a lot but haven’t quite bonded with it yet. The Triwatt on the other hand is one of my favorite amps. I’m running it with KT66s and it just continuously impresses me. It takes pedals really well too.

Trinity provides great support on the forums, the kits all really good quality, and the build docs are well written and clear. Both of these amps were not easy builds, but really rewarding.


----------

